# Fan Question...



## Eternalism (Nov 27, 2008)

I got this little fan from an old comp I figured Id try to hook it up in my comp for extra cooling its a 2 wire black/red 3 pin slot connector, What Ive heard is called a "Stupid Fan" since it has no speed. So my question is will this work in my sys fan 3 pin connect on my motherboard?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

yes. But it may or may not be loud as ....


----------

